# Eat – Sleep – Create – Repeat: New Varieties Of Canon Printer Paper Provide Endless Options For Individualized Creativity



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 13, 2018)

> Bringing DIY to the Fingertips of Consumers with New Photo Paper Options, Including Restickable and Magnetic Photo Paper
> MELVILLE, N.Y., November 13, 2018 – Coco Chanel once said, “In order to be irreplaceable, one must always be different” and to encourage the spirit of originality, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced today three new consumables for select PIXMA series printers. Restickable Photo Paper, Magnetic Photo Paper and Photo Paper Plus Glossy II 3.5 inches x 3.5 inches, provide a myriad of opportunities for users to create and decorate their personal space.
> 
> “The art of expression is a person’s most valuable asset in life,” said Kazuto Ogawa, president and chief operating officer, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Therefore, we felt it was imperative to provide consumers with the opportunity to bring their own imaging creations to life, ones that feel authentically unique to their individual personalities with the new line of consumables.”
> Ideal for...



Continue reading...


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 14, 2018)

I admire the marketing people who can try to make printer paper sound interesting.


----------

